# Storm Walnut



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 15, 2015)

My wife ran across a post on one of the facebook trading pages for a walnut tree that was blown over by a recent storm. They said big, which I worried might be small and exaggerated. Nope. Pretty decent sized. about 32" at the base, and I think we measured about 54" at the crotch. Just over 8' long. There's a small hollow spot at the base... doesn't appear to be very deep, and assume it's from the wire (that I found with my saw) that is grown in that one little spot. Didn't think we'd ever get it loaded with the crappy come along I had, but we did. Couldn't have done it without the muscle from @Gixxerjoe04 , my back just won't let me do much right now. One more trip and we'll get the rest of the logs.

Also appreciate the advice @Kevin gave me. Was concerned that it might flip back up since the root ball was attached at one side still. It didn't, and there's a chance that he's going to have it dug up for me. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/8DE6DBF8-EEF5-4C66-A59F-D5CD6DBC2E40_zpstgef5ht2.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/F0FAF3F3-824C-408F-9982-05C50C8BF4B6_zpsd8eyu6ng.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AAF6D46B-1335-42BD-881F-204F6E7A2367_zpsv32yo5hz.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/A4C0199C-9C38-437F-AD16-C3A77B50528D_zpsekzn3jeb.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 14


----------



## ClintW (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice score! That's a good looking crotch! Haha


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2015)

Tons of good lumber there! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## justallan (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice chunk of wood, Jonathan. It should yield you quite a few projects down the road.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 16, 2015)

Very nice log. Narrow sapwood means it was a slow grower. Nice tight grain. The wide crotch means more feather pattern. There's a gunstock blank in there. Gary


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2015)

Another nice Walnut score!!! That piece of fence wire sticking out reminds me of the first walnut I had a chance to harvest. I still have some PM blanks with that mineral staining...been air drying for 4 years now. Just about ready to uncork.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2015)

It may have more metal than the wire -- I see another small iron stain. Be ready with spare chains. :-)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Be ready with spare chains. :-)


I'm deciding now whether to have it milled or to buy a 42 or 50" bar and mill it myself. If I mill it myself, I'll definitely have a couple extra chains on standby.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jonathon didn't tell you after all the help, he ran over my poor chainsaw case, luckily my chainsaw wasn't in there. We talked about taking it to a sawmill to have it slabbed up since it's so wide, would make some nice tables.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2015)

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/6A011EFD-CA05-4D87-9D90-24EDFC5BFE80_zpsyiwzvlmo.jpg Looks like I'm in luck... And in for a workout this weekend. Took the dogs off my saw and gained a good 2". Set the mill to my bar then set it on the log. With a little trimming, looks like just the bark at the base, and the crotch, it'll fit. I'm excited to give it a whirl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Going to be some. Cool lumber in that log. Don't forget pictures. Go. Jonathan. Go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

